# Need this fatty hornlite with patina



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 18, 2018)

Looking for this one light with a good bit of patina


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 28, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 18, 2019)

Any condition


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 2, 2020)

Any condition


----------

